# Apps & Games



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

*Apps *


*iPlayer *- although we get 7 day catchup in the normal EPG and menus - the app has more iPlayer content.
and  iplayer doesn't use a tuner unlike catchup/on demand.

To FF/RW you have to highlight the bar, and use the arrows - not very intuitive !
[edit]now uses standard TiVo play/FF controls


*Youtube *- which works really well and is also integrated into the tivo menus in various places (e.g. every tv programme has a link to do a youtube search on the title name)


*Ebay *- not too bad, but painfully slow - was able to do a search and find ebay prices of tivos(!) though:
video


*Twitter *- ouch - really need a qwerty keyboard for that - and its hopefully a very early version - writing even a short tweet was painful:




This would have been much better with the standard TiVo ouji board keyboard entry


*Weather *- Works well enough for what it does - displays weather/tempeartures of a few preset locations


*Celebrity * - Some "gossip" news headlines - would be much better as a general news app IMO


*Photo Gallery* - View pictures and photos from your own facebook, flickr and picasa online accounts,
as well as random "featured" photos on a "wall"

*Games*



*Millionaire *- which does work very well - we spent best part of an hour playing that earlier on!


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Millionaire is very well implemented - but they need to considerably increase the pool of questions - after a handful of games questions were being repeater (still I guess that's one way to win the £1,000,000!


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

If I log on to my YouTube account I can see my favourite videos but not my playlists. Anyone have the same problem or any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

daz100 said:


> If I log on to my YouTube account I can see my favourite videos but not my playlists. Anyone have the same problem or any ideas how to fix it?


Take a look at this http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=465138

I can't even get favourites to appear. The only things that show are what's added on Tivo itself.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

John McE said:


> Millionaire is very well implemented - but they need to considerably increase the pool of questions - after a handful of games questions were being repeater (still I guess that's one way to win the £1,000,000!


Not had a repeated question yet, but during a playing session it paused for a while as it "downloaded new questions".


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

daz100 said:


> If I log on to my YouTube account I can see my favourite videos but not my playlists. Anyone have the same problem or any ideas how to fix it?


You need to 'edit' each playlist in youtube.com and ensure they all have a description and a tag. When ALL playlists have these they should appear in Tivo. No need to logout. No guarantees.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

iPlayer App has just gone live too - although we get 7 day catchup in the normal EPG and menus - the app has more iPlayer content.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The iPlayer app has been updated to use the standard TiVo controls for play,pause FF & RW :up::up:


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Good - uses either controls in fact but much better that it does.:up: 

I just wish the sound level wasn't so amazingly, deafening different to the tv sound!:down:


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

A new app just added:

*Photo Gallery* - View pictures and photos from your own facebook, flickr and picasa online accounts,
as well as random "featured" photos on a "photo wall"

It shows a photo wall of your pictures - a randomly selected 5x7 grid of 35 pictures from your selected flickr, facebook and picasa accounts. From there you can choose one to show full screen, or a slideshow.

You can't browse your pictures page by page - it's a random selection of 35 tiled at a time on the wall, 
with a refresh button to choose another random 35...

Only a single flickr account can be used/authorised - I'd prefer to be able choose & flip between a few family member's accounts. That would make it much more useful.

If you don't select any of your personal accounts, it shows a selection of public images instead.

Also - text entry is again phone text style like the twitter app ( 1 - ABC 5-JKL) instead of the tivo ouji board.

Remember to goto http://www.virginmedia.com/mytivoapps/ to authorize those web accounts to your TiVo


----------

